# Rancho La Salud Village



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

I came across the website of a gated community 6km west of Ajijic called Rancho La Salud Village. It's described as 'cohousing', with an emphasis on community and ecology. Has anyone any experience with it, or does someone live there?


----------



## CasaColibri (Jul 5, 2017)

I don't know much about Rancho La salud, but from its description, I don't think it's really cohousing since it has a developer, outside management, etc. Sounds more like a gated retirement set-up.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I live about 6km from there and I have not heard a peep out of them either.. Yes I agree probably another gated community trying to sprout out there near all the fish restaurants in the Jocotepec Municipality. There are several newer but established gated communities in that area that maybe safer bets.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I visited there when they had an "open house" event a few years ago. It may be called "co-housing" since the existing homeowners must approve of a new buyer. I don't know the rest of the rules. I was there out of simple curiosity, rather than as a potential buyer. As of now, the second house is under construction.

It is in a beautiful rural location on the mountain side of the main highway, west of Ajijic. Some lots have a lake view. It has a community pool and clubhouse. It's just past Arileo's large restaurant, which is on the other side of the highway and well East of San Juan Cosala and the fish restaurant row.

There is the issue of having multiple people involved in decision making. Those who have experienced Home Owners Associations or have lived in a commune would understand.


----------



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

*I hadn't thought of that*



lagoloo said:


> There is the issue of having multiple people involved in decision making. Those who have experienced Home Owners Associations or have lived in a commune would understand.


Thanks, lagoloo. I hadn't thought of that. I hadn't heard of cohousing before I saw the website yesterday. I've put hold on a couple of library books on the topic.

My wife and I are 67 and 64. Now we're quite physically and mentally active and capable. However, I know that in a decade or two (or three, Lord willing), our situation will be different, and the "aging in place" caught my eye. I know we'll just have to see how things are when we visit the Lake Chapala area, but it's sometimes difficult not getting caught up emotionally, especially after seeing beautiful videos, reading Sid Grosvenor's book, and following threads on this forum.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

CasaColibri said:


> I don't know much about Rancho La salud, but from its description, I don't think it's really cohousing since it has a developer, outside management, etc. Sounds more like a gated retirement set-up.


I just found out about "cohousing" yesterday. I don't know anything about it; it seems that people intentionally live in a community.


----------



## CasaColibri (Jul 5, 2017)

wanghaozhi said:


> I just found out about "cohousing" yesterday. I don't know anything about it; it seems that people intentionally live in a community.


Hi, I', Jan from Guanajuato. Have lived here 20 years and still love it. I'm about to retire and have read a LOT about cohousing. Seems like a great idea to me! Here are a few links that make for a good intro to the concept.

https://the-agency-project.com/2017/08/28/so-what-is-cohousing/comment-page-1/

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...fers-cozier-alternative-downsizing/827606001/

Aging Better Together by Anne P. Glass


Is cohousing worth a look?, Mexico forum

Have TONS more info if you want to know more.


----------



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

*Good insight*



citlali said:


> I live about 6km from there and I have not heard a peep out of them either.. Yes I agree probably another gated community trying to sprout out there near all the fish restaurants in the Jocotepec Municipality. There are several newer but established gated communities in that area that maybe safer bets.


Hi, citlali. You've given me several good replies to my couple of threads. I appreciate your level-headed-ness.

After reading your comment, it occurred to me that that there would be some risk moving to Rancho La Salud Village, because it's still in development as I gather from the website, and some proposed features may not be realized. Based on a response of yours to an earlier post of mine, my wife and I will certainly look at La Floresta when we visit the Lake Chapala area.

Regards and Thanks


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

In thinking about retirement some years ago, well before I did it, I tried to imagine the best sort of scenario. I've lived in both huge cities (L.A.) and more compact ones (San Francisco) and way out in the country in Sonoma among other things, so I have the experience to aid imagination. Conclusion: An independent house unconnected to a HOA in a smallish city where I could walk to most things, and had all the facilities I would need. Car okay, but not having to drive to absolutely everything. Who knows how long a body will support driving needs at that level? I live in the downtown-handy area of Ajijic on a relatively quiet street (no buses) within easy walking distance to the lake and the nicely paved Malecon next to it. Lived here almost a decade and just love it! YMMV.

"Aging in Place" sounds nice, but on a practical level, you'd definitely need a car, a driver or a bus trip from that development. Much to think about, si. Best of luck in finding a good fit.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

La Floresta meets all the criteria, too, and it's a beautiful area with many mature trees, large lots and close to everything. It does have a HOA, but I haven't heard negative news about it.


----------



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

*A new concept for me*



CasaColibri said:


> Hi, I', Jan from Guanajuato. Have lived here 20 years and still love it. I'm about to retire and have read a LOT about cohousing. Seems like a great idea to me! Here are a few links that make for a good intro to the concept.
> 
> https://the-agency-project.com/2017/08/28/so-what-is-cohousing/comment-page-1/
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, Jan. My wife and I'll be looking at the information you linked to. I'll also talk to a church friend of ours who's a nurse specializing in the elderly; I bet she knows something about cohousing. And I'll probably be asking you for info after I read up on cohousing.

You wrote that you like Guanajuato. Please tell me more about that. We've been looking primarily at Lake Chapala because of the weather (my wife has been having winter-cold-related discomfort here in Seattle) and because of the ex-pat community (my wife is just starting to learn Spanish). I see that Guanajuato is at 6600' elevation versus Lake Chapala's 5000'; it seems that would make a difference in winter temperatures. It seems that Guanajuato is more urban than Lake Chapala. 
Please tell me about your experiences.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We got here when we were 53 and thought about old age as well and like Lagaloo chose the village and a flat place where we could walk to stores or have access to public transporatation..

We are now in our 70´s and we are readjusting our thought but really are not sure the way we will be going,,

As you age your priorities change and that is why I think it is important to buy with a resale potential in mind. By the time you are older you may have a very different idea of what you need and more oportunities may be available 20 years down the line.

Things have changed a lot in the last 17 years around here and will continue to change.

Buying in a rural area with a US idea of community is way more risky in my opinion.


----------



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

*Separating fantasy from the practical*



lagoloo said:


> La Floresta meets all the criteria, too, and it's a beautiful area with many mature trees, large lots and close to everything. It does have a HOA, but I haven't heard negative news about it.


Thanks, lagoloo for both posts. Being able to do without a car everyday/everytime is very enticing. In our Ravenna neighborhood here in Seattle, we can walk to the library, and to the grocery store. And my wife and I take a 50-block walk most days, and we really like that; I call walking "paying our health insurance premiums"or "exercise and romance".

My two sisters live in suburban neighborhoods and need to drive for everything they do; it's not for me, but they like it.

The lifestyle in your reply before this one sounds very close to what we want. No matter where we live, we'll age "in place". It's good we have a bit of time before we visit Lake Chapala; replies to my questions in this forum are helping us sift the chaff (of fantasy) from the wheat.

Thanks for your contribution to our thinking process with your thoughtful, insightful ideas.
John


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks, John.
Nothing wrong with fantasy, but sifting is always a good idea. (grin)

Extraneous tidbit of advice: Be aware that in Mexico, there are no legal obligations for disclosure on property as there are in the U.S., and no recourse if things are not what they seem. Good luck!


----------



## rmajijic (Jul 15, 2017)

There are things you should know about Rancho la Salud which I cannot post but we can discuss privately, Wanghaozhi. In Mexico, because this is a cash real estate market, location and the ability to resell is really important. You can't go wrong with the La Floresta area.


----------



## CasaColibri (Jul 5, 2017)

I have never visited Chapala, so I can't give a personal comparison, but Guanajuato has temp fluctuations consistent with high desert climate: depending on the time of year usually 70s-90s during the day, then a quick drop to the 40s-60s at night, what we mid-westerners call "good sleepin' weather"! When I built my house 13 years ago, I installed tubing under the cement slab in order to connect it up to a solar hot water set-up with manifold and pump. It's never been cold enough for long enough for me to feel the need to ever have completed the system. I just put on a pair of wool socks, maybe take the edge off in the evening with my clay fireplace. 

If I were to list all the things I like about living here, my post would be a book! And you might think I'm a mouthpiece for the Chamber of Commerce! Besides, Google does it better. Here's an introductory link to a general description of Guanajuato that might interest you:

https://internationalliving.com/countries/mexico/guanajuato-mexico/

Other people who have lived in BOTH places might help better with the comparisons. I'm sure there are positives and negatives for both places. From what I have read and heard, they're pretty different in over-all dynamics. Depends on what appeals to you. If you're undecided, renting and living in each city for a few months might be a good idea. I'd be happy to answer any specific questions about living here. Cheers!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

rmajijic said:


> There are things you should know about Rancho la Salud which I cannot post but we can discuss privately, Wanghaozhi. In Mexico, because this is a cash real estate market, location and the ability to resell is really important. You can't go wrong with the La Floresta area.


Speaking of privately.....I sent Wanghaozhi a PM on the subject yesterday.

You make a good point about the ability to sell quickly if one needs to.
I agree about La Floresta.


----------



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

*Thanks to lagoloo, rmajijic and CasaColibri*

Thanks very much for your replies to my OP. You've been very helpful in helping Helen and me think through (but not yet thoroughly) our situation and which types of area should be on our short list when we go to the Lake Chapala area to visit.

Being able to resell, for some reason, was not at the forefront of our thinking. I guess it was all the pretty pictures and real estate agency videos, mixed with a big dose of fantasy. I know that had we been considering a house in Seattle, we'd be thinking about that early on. It's easy not to see Mexico in general or Lake Chapala as "real" or "normal". Location, location, location is true no matter the place.

Helen first commented on the availability of future land for building when she used the Google satellite setting to look at the towns along Lake Chapala, for example, Jocotepec. It's similar to the difference between Seattle and the suburbs to the north, south and east. As I see it, locations near Ajijic have the advantage of having activities, resources, and convenience connected to them while further out areas have primarily cheaper land as the draw.

From here on, Helen and I will be considering re-sale-ability as one of our important factors; we're planning to age-in place in Mexico if Lake Chapala looks as good during our visit as it has so far in Internet-land, but you just don't know what will happen. Our children may not want a property in Mexico, even one in as beautiful a spot as Ajijic.

Snow is falling gently here in Seattle, and tomorrow is Christmas. How joyous a time to reflect on blessings. One blessing I count is the help I've gotten from the people on this forum. Merry Christmas to you. :candle:


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

"Our children may not want a property in Mexico, even one in as beautiful a spot as Ajijic."

That is another important consideration, which ties into the matter of re-sell ability. Our offspring will almost certainly outlive us. The one we selected and who agreed to be our executor is a college professor and is very much occupied most of the year. We've tried to mitigate any hassle by providing her with attorney references as well as names of people who do estate sales and reliable real estate companies. Hopefully, it would be a short time selling since "location" was our primary consideration when buying

It's possible that in the coming years we'll find the upkeep of this place burdensome and will sell it ourselves and rent. Wouldn't that be nice for our survivors? But, we love this place and probably will just hire some help. We're not THAT nice. (smile)


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Things come and go, apparently it is easier to sell now but we bought the house , houses would be on the market for a very long time . Not so long ago sales were prety dead as well. It is easy to buy here and not always easy to sell so it is an important issue here.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

It could also be a demographic related issue. The potential buyers reaching retirement age who belonged to the generation born in the Great Depression years were an unusually small demographic compared to the one that preceded them, and the newcomers are a huge demographic: the boomers.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Just have a few kidnapping of foreigners in Ajijic and you will see the sale of housing just die..boomer s or not.. Actually I was looking at the crime rate per 100 000 of France versus US verss Mexico and I am surprised we even considered Mexico..It would take very little in my opinion to see a bid exodus.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Just have a few kidnapping of foreigners in Ajijic and you will see the sale of housing just die..boomer s or not.. Actually I was looking at the crime rate per 100 000 of France versus US verss Mexico and I am surprised we even considered Mexico..It would take very little in my opinion to see a bid exodus.


Unless things got really hairy in the CDMX, I would never be part of an exodus.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Fear is a funny thing..it can make you do things that you never thought you would do. WHen a friend of mine´s son was kidnapped I helped her look for him and some Mexicans told me to stay away from her because the cartels were involved.. .. I continue doing what I was doing but I had that funny feeling in my stomach for a while and I would wake up at night at the least little noise and I can see how you do not want to live that way.

The foreigner that was kidnapped as he was hiking near the Tepalo when all the people were killed a few years ago went right back to Belgium when he was released.. When all that stuff was going on the sales were pretty low boomers or not.. I am a boomer and if I got scared enough I would leave.


----------

